# RUSEV aka MIRO DAY has Arrived!



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loved the fact he debuted. I also get they don't really need to insert him into the main event right away - so I don't hate what they did. Eventually I think he'd be a great option to take the TNT Title off of Brodie Lee (some point next year if Brodie Lee gets the reign he should). In meantime he can do his stuff with Kip and establish his character in the company.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Damn! Really happy to hear this! I usually watch Dynamite once the shows over so I'm looking forward to seeing this! I saw this post on their insta, it was a pleasant surprise. Didn't think he'd go to AEW this soon!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE771wwoWuR/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Loved the fact he debuted. I also get they don't really need to insert him into the main event right away - so I don't hate what they did. Eventually I think he'd be a great option to take the TNT Title off of Brodie Lee (some point next year if Brodie Lee gets the reign he should). In meantime he can do his stuff with Kip and establish his character in the company.


Yep, slow build. Excellent mid-upper card talent. And he will be let loose in AEW, hopefully for the better.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Out of all the WWE releases, Miro was the guy AEW desperately needed to sign.

A main event talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Out of all the WWE releases, Miro was the guy AEW desperately needed to sign.
> 
> A main event talent.


Agreed. He was IMHO the must sign of the ones that were released!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Didnt him said he was done with wrestling?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> Didnt him said he was done with wrestling?


Jericho also said he told Tony Khan to stop signing ex-WWE talent about 8 ex-WWE signings ago.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Out of all the WWE releases, Miro was the guy AEW desperately needed to sign.
> 
> A main event talent.


A main event talent in a midcard angle.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Get in!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> Didnt him said he was done with wrestling?


Yep, he lied to you lol


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I love Rusev. 


I have little faith in AEW not wasting him by putting him in the ring and going back and forth with clowns like Sonny Kiss or Marko Stunt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> I love Rusev.
> 
> 
> I have little faith in AEW not wasting him by putting him in the ring and going back and forth with clowns like Sonny Kiss or Marko Stunt.


Yes, but unless he agrees to it! lol


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Out of all the ex-WWE guys this is the one I'm most excited for. 
Jericho and Moxley were already former World champions with little room for growth, with Rusev/Miro the sky is the limit.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Miro is reportedly signed with AEW for over a year. So his deal goes until Januaury 2022 at least. So he's regular part of the roster. Not like Matt Cardona who only has signed for 5 shows so far.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A main event talent in a midcard angle.


A main event talent, who in time will be used as a main event talent.

If not then he might as well quit wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great signing. Weird ass way to bring him in though. Kip???


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A main event talent in a midcard angle.


Where have we seen that before?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Archer - Lee - Cage - Starks - FTR -Miro

They really have improved the talent level of their roster.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Great signing. Weird ass way to bring him in though. Kip???


Perhaps he will beat the shit out of Kip during the wedding. “I am not your best man. I am THE best man”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Perhaps he will beat the shit out of Kip during the wedding. “I am not your best man. I am THE best man”


If he beats the crap out of him and takes Penelope or something I am down. Not if it leads into an actual feud with Kip and 15 minutes competitive matches.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> A main event talent in a midcard angle.


They can't win can they? If he debuted in a main event angle you'd find something to criticise. It's not a good look.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Honestly one of the best acquisitions. WWE did Rusev wrong, he should’ve been a main event guy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great surprise and his promo was excellent. I do like the idea of bringing him in as a babyface - AEW has a lack of big guy babyfaces and Miro is very likeable. He can turn heel down the road.

He came across as a total star. And I have no issue with him starting this way. AEW has bundles of talent and can only have so many in the top programs at any one time. I see potential main eventers all over the joint to be honest, which is great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Derek30 said:


> Perhaps he will beat the shit out of Kip during the wedding. “I am not your best man. I am THE best man”


Yep, probably a swerve and a 1st match vs Kip. I dont mind.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Great surprise and his promo was excellent. I do like the idea of bringing him in as a babyface - AEW has a lack of big guy babyfaces and Miro is very likeable. He can turn heel down the road.
> 
> He came across as a total star. And I have no issue with him starting this way. AEW has bundles of talent and can only have so many in the top programs at any one time. I see potential main eventers all over the joint to be honest, which is great.


perfectly written


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Happy he's in AEW. A great asset to the roster. Now do I love the Kip pairing? Eh, can't say I do. But, maybe they want to try something different than the Cage, Brodie, Archer method which is debuting them hot and then stalling their momentum. I'll give this some leash.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Great signing. Weird ass way to bring him in though. Kip???


Miro probably wanted to come in in an angle to promote his Twitch channel AND make fun of the stupid wedding shit he was doing before. So, Kip was the best avenue for both of those things. Plus, Miro's gonna ragdoll Kip, which should be fun. I think Miro needs to be rebuilt a bit, since he was a cuck last time he was on TV


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Miro is such a great signing. I am happy he debuted in front of a crowd. That segment felt so much better then the previous debuts because of the crowd. I also like the Kip/Penenlope pairing with Miro. Future wedding segment aside, Kip is underrated and I look forward to his segments. His mic skills are especially overlooked. He can be a great sidekick that gets a shine working next to Miro. 

Sidenote: I wouldn't mind Aiden English coming in for a couple appearances as Miro's personal ring announcer.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Excellent signing. 

Give me.. 

Miro/Archer
Miro/Wardlow 
Miro/Omega 
Miro/Page 
Miro/Cody 
Miro/Brodie 
Miro/Mox 

Endless possibilities. Plus he'll get himself over just like he did in WWE the difference this time is that he won't be handcuffed.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Meh hes JAG to me. 

I cringe at the thought of a Kip and Miro pairing constantly talking like there some hard internet geeks.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Excellent signing.
> 
> Give me..
> 
> ...


Not only will he get himself over, he'll get others over too. He is a special talent and I'm looking forward to him proving that. For me this signing is the best one they could have possibly made. He's good in the ring, charismatic, good look, able to work as a heel or baby-face, intense and comedic. He is the nearest you'll get to a modern day Kurt angle in terms of all round package. His versatility is the biggest benefit for AEW imo, he can fit in anywhere on the card, endless matchups as you say. All of a sudden their entire roster no longer feels stale in terms of the feuds they can do. He's going to elevate the whole show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Miro probably wanted to come in in an angle to promote his Twitch channel AND make fun of the stupid wedding shit he was doing before. So, Kip was the best avenue for both of those things. Plus, Miro's gonna ragdoll Kip, which should be fun. I think Miro needs to be rebuilt a bit, since he was a cuck last time he was on TV


I have tried to delete all the Lashley/Lana stuff from memory. If he wanted to make fun of stupid stuff, why have anything to do with Kip though?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I might get hate for this but I would've had him above Brock Lesnar as the most important signing they could make. Purely due to how well rounded he is and how easily he can fit into anything he's asked to do.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> I have tried to delete all the Lashley/Lana stuff from memory. If he wanted to make fun of stupid stuff, why have anything to do with Kip though?


Kip is a decent talent. Not main event by any stretch of the imagination but his way more solid than his been allowed to be.

Miro could have been paired with the Joey division. This looks like a temporary alliance anyway. Something to shake off the ring rust and stretch his legs. Kips perfect for that.

If his kept in this alliance for longer than needed aew fans will absolutely shit on it


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad he's back wrestling and he's in a place that will treat him a lot better than the WWE ever did. I am happy for him. He didn't deserve the way he was treated. Poor guy was pretty heartbroken about it too.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't look that he mentioned the glass ceiling and the brass ring in his debut promo....very TNA....and the held back promo has been a million times come up with a new character....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was actually pretty excited when he walked out. I haven't really seen him since he left WWE, i like his hair. I'm interested to see how they use him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I have tried to delete all the Lashley/Lana stuff from memory. If he wanted to make fun of stupid stuff, why have anything to do with Kip though?


I think a major part of it is that Miro wanted to include his Twitch as part of the angle and Kip Sabian has a Twitch account. Miro almost quit wrestling to focus on Twitch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think a major part of it is that Miro wanted to include his Twitch as part of the angle and Kip Sabian has a Twitch account. He almost quit wrestling to focus on Twitch


Yeah, I know he makes a lot on there. Not really sure what Twitch even is, but I know he makes some good money there. Is Kip a thing on Twitch? I get he wants to be, but a small dude in a crop top has a low ceiling. Miro should crush him in 60 seconds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad Miro is on the show but like some other have mentioned, I don't like the glass ceiling promos. Like we get it, if you broke their glass ceiling you wouldn't be here. But despite that I am hyped to see what is in store for him. I hate Kip so I'm looking forward to seeing Miro crush him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm glad Miro is on the show but like some other have mentioned, I don't like the glass ceiling promos. Like we get it, if you broke their glass ceiling you wouldn't be here. But despite that I am hyped to see what is in store for him. I hate Kip so I'm looking forward to seeing Miro crush him.


Being in an angle with Kip is kind of the definition of glass ceiling ironically.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Miro doesn't even follow Kip on Instagram and they expect us to believe they're actual friends?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm glad Miro is on the show but like *some other have mentioned, I don't like the glass ceiling promos*. Like we get it, if you broke their glass ceiling you wouldn't be here. But despite that I am hyped to see what is in store for him. I hate Kip so I'm looking forward to seeing Miro crush him.


The standard "rebellious" promo from ex wwe guys. I´m willing to be that if Rollins ever quit WWE, he´ll give that exact same speech because it´s so "edgy" and "kewl" to do.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cant wait for him to job to Mox or Cody then be a regular on Dark with brian cage.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Miro doesn't even follow Kip on Instagram and they expect us to believe they're actual friends?


To be honest i wouldnt be shocked if Miro and Kip had never talked to each other before tonight


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Oracle said:


> To be honest i wouldnt be shocked if Miro and Kip had never talked to each other before tonight


That's my point really. Most people wouldn't care that they don't follow each other on Instagram but to me it just points out how ridiculous the pairing is in the first place. And again just shows the massive difference between AEW's main event talent and the rest of the roster. They really don't have a midcard.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

A worthy acquisition. He gave a solid promo; short and the to the point. I look forward to see his work on Dynamite. I am fairly certain that he will do a good job and most importantly of all, he's very over with the crowd.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

What should Miro use for a finisher in AEW?

The Camel Clutch feels too Rusev, and his Superkick is used as a regular move by everyone on the roster lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> They can't win can they? If he debuted in a main event angle you'd find something to criticise. It's not a good look.


Actually, @Lheurch will confirm on our discord I commented that the angle should've been Rusev winning the rumble on PPV, heavily promoted all week that Mox and Rusev will confront one another on TV this week and Mox/Rusev at the next PPV where Rusev takes the belt as a heel.

I think he's a good pick up but debuting him as this friend of Kip Sabian of all people where he's rambling about his twitch and his former job it's just kind of shitty and probably the worst way to debut someone.

Also, he might have been more impactful if we didn't have a WWE guy debut every week.



Freezer Geezer said:


> I might get hate for this but I would've had him above Brock Lesnar as the most important signing they could make. Purely due to how well rounded he is and how easily he can fit into anything he's asked to do.


Lol. The typical AEW fan of "I don't want (Insert big name here) because now we've got (Insert smaller name here)!". Just like CM Punk suddenly sucked when he announced he didn't want to go to AEW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> To be honest i wouldnt be shocked if Miro and Kip had never talked to each other before tonight


Lol you are looking too much into it. We know both guys are big in Twitch so they did enough to make connection.

People are nitpicking him coming in and being with Kip Sabian. Let's keep in mind he got over huge with Aiden English hanging around him in the past. Odd pairings works all the time in wrestling and putting Miro in situations to show off his entertaining personality. While they can still have him dominant in the ring.


AEW already Brodie, Archer, Cage etc as angry dominant big man heel character. You add Hager and Wardlow to that in bodyguard roles too. 



So who knows how Miro with Kip will turn out. But as of right now it's different and fresh way to bring in new character. My guess is Miro baby face and Kip wants him to do heelish things and cheat for him. Which doesn't end will for Kip at some point. But it should be entertaining and fresh. Instead of him squashing jobbers and being built up to lose to Cody or Moxley. This gives him storyline and you can build him up in the ring. That isn't leading to facing a top guy right away.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

They could have gone with the name Miro Knight (Miro Nite)


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miro day just doesn't have the same ring to it as Rusev day. Not the best promo for his introduction. Hopefully he gets more comfortable outside of the WWE bubble in the future.

He'll most likely be used in the same role as he was in WWE, to put the main star over, but I'm looking forward to more of his work anywhere he ends up.


----------



## dmcrisp116x (Jun 17, 2020)

reyfan said:


> Jericho also said he told Tony Khan to stop signing ex-WWE talent about 8 ex-WWE signings ago.


So AEW shouldn't sign free agent wrestlers when WWE has done it forever. Last time I checked Jericho was a WCW guy. A.J TNT guy. Joe, Steve Austin, Dusty Rhodes, Rock Fair.... Etc etc


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll be in the minority an say that was a horrible debut. His mic skills were eh, he's dressed down and referencing a company that he shouldnt be referencing in the middle of an angle that nobody's paying attention to. If there was a worst way to introduce him , I cant think of it.

That being said, hell of a pick up, I do look forward to seeing him go in the ring.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hephaesteus said:


> I'll be in the minority an say that was a horrible debut. His mic skills were eh, he's dressed down and referencing a company that he shouldnt be referencing in the middle of an angle that nobody's paying attention to. If there was a worst way to introduce him , I cant think of it.
> 
> That being said, hell of a pick up, I do look forward to seeing him go in the ring.


I wouldnt say horrible but just didnt seem confident on the mic.

Probably a valid reason why Lana and Aiden English has been his mouthpiece.

That being said, I thought Kip did great on the mic generating heat and probably needs to be given more TV time. You would think this should happen in the near future with Miro (initially) as a tag team partner.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Potentially a fantastic pick up. Always rated him and hopefully they will build him up nice and slowly into the main eventer he deserves to be


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

cool debut

when i saw the blonde hair i knew immediately


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Now its time to cut all the outlaw weirdos such as Janella, Sonny Kiss, Marko Stunt, The Librarians, Luther... theres probably more.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Miro doesn't even follow Kip on Instagram and they expect us to believe they're actual friends?


Are you really bitching about miro and kip being storyline friends? Like seriously? Are you that much of a miserable prick? If wwe did it would you be bitching? You'll probably lick their nuts if they did the same thing in wwe.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Are you really bitching about miro and kip being storyline friends? Like seriously? Are you that much of a miserable prick? If wwe did it would you be bitching? You'll probably lick their nuts if they did the same thing in wwe.


He doesn't watch the WWE


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

His music sounds like Powerwolf


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> He doesn't watch the WWE


Sticking up for your boyfriend? That's cute. He sure acts like a wwe fangirl at times. Anyway,hes not that important. I think miros debut was interesting. I'm intrigued to see how they use him.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

It’s a good get for AEW, although I actually am happier about Tay Conti.

I thought Rusev was awesome when he was the Bulgarian Brute, when he was feuding with Cena. I never really understood the Rusev Day thing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brilliant signing.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

lmao the usual haters of course are complaining and making up reasons to bitch.

This was a great debut.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Sticking up for your boyfriend? That's cute. He sure acts like a wwe fangirl at times. Anyway,hes not that important. I think miros debut was interesting. I'm intrigued to see how they use him.


It's cool man, just be better next time


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> It's cool man, just be better next time


You'll be alright. If what I said got his panties in a bunch so be it. Telling me to do better? You need to tell the anti-aew groupies to do better since it's the same old crap coming from them.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You'll be alright. If what I said got his panties in a bunch so be it. Telling me to do better? You need to tell the anti-aew groupies to do better since it's the same old crap coming from them.


Try not to take things so personally, it's not worth it.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

He's a good upper-midcard edition. I just hope he drops Miro day as a gimmick. It makes no sense and it's super lame. He needs to bury it like Jericho buried "we the people".


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i have not watched wwe in years outside of some Undertaker stuff(goat) and some AJ styles, so idk much about Rusev/Miro. i know he's very popular and the narrative is that he should have been a top guy in wwe but they underutilized him(shocking)

i've even seen on this forum by some of the biggest AEW critics that Miro should be one of their big signings despite being a wwe guy. i have no expectations of him right now since i know little about him so everything i see from will be a whole new world, but him being aligned with Kip sabian seemed strange

the real question i have is what are they going to do with all their talent?

Mox
MJF
Kenny
Hangman
Cody
Archer
Cage
Starks
Darby
Pac(when he's back)
FTR
Bucks
Lucha bros(bad idea to split, need to be focused on more)
Kingston
Sammy
Jericho
Miro
Brodie
Santana/Ortiz
OC(he's popular yall, gotta deal with it)
Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus
Scorpio

there seems to be too many guys on the roster to find time for them all. 3rd hour or 2nd show need to happen soon.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

I never ever understood the hype around this guy. 
Sure he is a decent big guy in ring performer but nothing else screams star to me. 
The same old disgruntled ex WWE employee routine is tired also. He and Lana are another Mike and Maria.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Fantastic signing by AEW. WWE seriously dropped the ball with Miro, they had the next Iron Sheik on their hands and instead they goofed him off, to the point where the cuck storyline was the final straw. Another case of 'reaching for the brass ring' being BS rhetoric, Miro got himself over and was penalised for it.

Looking forward to Miro beating the snot out of Kip. I wish there was a way somwhere down the line to bring Ishii in to work a program with him, always wanted to see that match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Bunk would say he´s natural police charisma. Some guys just have it. Miro has it. 

I think the main reason for the partnership with Kip is his new (nick)name: The Best Man. Maybe this will actually be a completely different wedding story with no internal betrayals at all. 

Maybe it will just be Penelope, Kip and Miro having a good time getting ready for the wedding and some Spanish God interrupting it. We´d probably all piss ourselves at skits with Miro and Jericho trying to give Kip and Sammy game.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Miro was one of the most talented free agents out there. Dude has it all, he should be a major player in the years to come.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm happy Miro has gotten a place in the company, but AEW really need to be careful about hiring so many people like this. Miro is a huge talent, and deserves the place.

But they are basically asking to be referred to as just another WWE Reject company. This hurt Impact in the long run, and unless they try harder to rely on home grown talent in AEW, they will suffer too. 

The attraction for AEW was always supposed to be that they were NOT just another WWE clone. But right now, that's exactly what AEW feels like. There is very little to actually separate the 2 companies from a viewer point of view ... and filling the screen with talent that is associated with WWE is really not helping.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> I'm happy Miro has gotten a place in the company, but AEW really need to be careful about hiring so many people like this. Miro is a huge talent, and deserves the place.
> 
> But they are basically asking to be referred to as just another WWE Reject company. This hurt Impact in the long run, and unless they try harder to rely on home grown talent in AEW, they will suffer too.
> 
> The attraction for AEW was always supposed to be that they were NOT just another WWE clone. But right now, that's exactly what AEW feels like. There is very little to actually separate the 2 companies from a viewer point of view ... and filling the screen with talent that is associated with WWE is really not helping.


But there's WWE rejects and those who wanted out of the company. 

Lance Archer is a WWE reject. Funny how no one calls him one. 

Moxley, Rusev, FTR are not.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Erik. said:


> But there's WWE rejects and those who wanted out of the company.
> 
> Lance Archer is a WWE reject. Funny how no one calls him one.
> 
> Moxley, Rusev, FTR are not.


I agree. But the general viewership sees ex-WWE guys and they're like "so this AEW is just where WWE guys go when WWE fires them?"

People like us, who read the behind the scenes stuff and know the reasons behind each and every WWE release, WE know who chose to leave and who was considered shit and released. But most seem not to.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I like the signing and believe not thrusting straight into the main event scene is a sensible thing to do but I can't say his debut was anything impressive, him being apart of Kip's wedding thing is a bit of a random head scratcher and kip is not been booked with any importance in aew, plus he's a heel so why debut miro as kip's best man? It should have been more impactful and the promo didn't do much to help try and make it that as he went down the played out route of moaning about wwe and starting plugging his twitch stuff which tells where wrestling is at these days because you could never imagine stone cold or goldberg banging on about being the best game to follow lol. 

I just hope we are getting a face miro because aew is lacking in good, solid mid card babyfaces.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> I agree. But the general viewership sees ex-WWE guys and they're like "so this AEW is just where WWE guys go when WWE fires them?"
> 
> People like us, who read the behind the scenes stuff and know the reasons behind each and every WWE release, WE know who chose to leave and who was considered shit and released. But most seem not to.


I'm not sure it really works like that at all. Especially in 2020.

The general viewership don't even know who Miro is.

He, along with many other ex-WWE guys, is a great signing.

Just like AJ Styles, and many other ex-TNA talents, were good WWE signings.

The people who genuinely give a shit about what company a guy or girl used to wrestle for are mostly morons.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I'm not sure it really works like that at all. Especially in 2020.
> 
> The general viewership don't even know who Miro is.
> 
> ...


Perhaps. I tend to follow the talent I like, regardless of the company. Having been a fan of people like Keith Lee, AJ Styles, Finn Balor, Moxley, from before they were WWE, I can say that following PEOPLE rather than companies is a way more fulfilling way to watch wrestling.

You get to see people evolve (no pun intended  ) and realize their dreams. The problem is, a move from WWE to AEW is a step down. WWE is seen as the major league. A move from WWE to AEW is seen by many like a move from Permiership football team to 2nd Division.

Again, it's not the view that I take, so I'm not actuallydisagreeing with your sentiment. But I have way less faith in the general wrestling fan than you.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol. The typical AEW fan of "I don't want (Insert big name here) because now we've got (Insert smaller name here)!". Just like CM Punk suddenly sucked when he announced he didn't want to go to AEW.


Go back to the Brock to AEW thread and you'll see that isn't the case for me. Just don't think he was a good fit, whereas Miro is a perfect fit for AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Are you really bitching about miro and kip being storyline friends? Like seriously? Are you that much of a miserable prick? If wwe did it would you be bitching? You'll probably lick their nuts if they did the same thing in wwe.


I don't watch WWE so you're wrong and if you read my next post you'd see my justification. I don't believe they're friends at all. AEW has made me seem pretty miserable lately, so you're right there. This company sucks lately. They fuck up the easiest stuff. If they HAD to debut him with Sabian, do it during the wedding. Have him walk out with all 6 bridesmaids and as payback for WWE booking Lana making out with Lashley (Without having to seem so bitter) they should have him make out with every single one of them. If he's going to continue with the handsome Rusev thing, go all out. I can't believe a company that has a PPV named All Out has to half ass absolutely everything they do. Be better, the company and the fans.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like the show of sloppy seconds stays around for a little longer. Maybe Rusev can finally win the big one now 🤔👍


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I don’t know what to think other than he is a talented big guy. I just haven’t seen enough of his work yet.

I will admit though that I am getting small Davey Boy Smith to WCW 1993 vibes here. Hope I’m wrong!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Great to see him back. WWE really dropped the ball with him at the height of his popularity and English too. I hope he shows that he can be the man in the future.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lmao the usual haters of course are complaining and making up reasons to bitch.
> 
> This was a great debut.


How was it a great debut? Before putting us down why not explain what made this segment so awesome? It had some lame pun comedy until Rusev came out and cut a shoot promo on WWE.



greasykid1 said:


> I agree. But the general viewership sees ex-WWE guys and they're like "so this AEW is just where WWE guys go when WWE fires them?"


Been saying this for months since the Tyson/Jericho brawl which was referenced as "WWE" on some local news program.

Nobody here will listen, the response will be "Who cares where guys come from?"


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like some news outlets are now picking up the news: Miro joins AEW: Ex-WWE star Rusev makes shocking Dynamite debut


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

His debut is the number 6 trending video on YouTube with almost 550,000 views.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How was it a great debut? Before putting us down why not explain what made this segment so awesome? It had some lame pun comedy until Rusev came out and cut a shoot promo on WWE.


Because it got heat on Kip, it was an actual surprise, Miro had a great promo, great reception and showed intensity. Stop being a hater.
How was it not a great debut?

Whatever he would have done you would have complained either way

1- Former WWE guy taking the opportunity of some AEW guy who isn't ready
2- Putting him with Kip is limiting him and beneath him

You will never be happy with AEW because you don't WANT to be happy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

3venflow said:


> His debut is the number 6 trending video on YouTube with almost 550,000 views.


AEW is very good at getting into that section. All of this just adds up. May take some time, but yeah they can definitely get far.

want to see more outlets pick this up.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Erik. said:


> But there's WWE rejects and those who wanted out of the company.
> 
> Lance Archer is a WWE reject. Funny how no one calls him one.
> 
> Moxley, Rusev, FTR are not.


They are all rejects.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Because it got heat on Kip, it was an actual surprise, Miro had a great promo, great reception and showed intensity. Stop being a hater.
> How was it not a great debut?
> 
> Whatever he would have done you would have complained either way
> ...


I would give it credit for being a surprise if Miro himself hadn't posted "See you Friday" with someone here saying that it's him as best man and posting it up. Regardless, I'll give AEW credit for keeping it a secret because they don't control his social media. And sure, I can agree that promo had plenty of intensity. Content was pretty shitty talking about Twitch and WWE though.

How did it get heat on Kip? Kip looked like when your local indy brings in a "name" and the "name" is a step above everyone else and they're clearly in awe of the "name". Kip didn't look an equal it looked like AEW brought in a real star to pretend to be mates with their local guy. It's an indy staple right up there with "international wrestling star has been watching local wrestler and must wrestle them".

The problem with it was the build up. They once again (And as they do always) went with the joke. The obese AEW neckbeard who misunderstood Kip's shout out, Brian Pillman Jr who actually has potential to be cool and a future star being made to look like a complete idiot because he doesn't know what a comma is. Just bad comedy from a guy who just isn't funny and you're right in that Miro got out there on the mic, showed Kip how it was done and made Kip look bad in comparison.

In regards to your suggestions, I've been in favour of Rusev debuting but in a way you're right. How many ex WWE guys have debuted in AEW in the past 6 months alone? Imagine if AEW were selective on who they brought in and Rusev debuted. It'd have much more of an impact as opposed to former WWE guy #24.


----------



## Codyreigns (Jul 25, 2020)

This was the stupidest way to introduce Miro ever. So you have Miro who is a legit bad ass come out in a Mickey mouse shirt with stupid looking short blonde hair like a cody rip off into a segment with a jobber kip sabian, which was a dire promo. I dont understand it at all. You have a legitimate tough monster of a man and you introduce him in this way and looking like this. AEW have lost the plot on this one. Fans should have **** all over it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I would give it credit for being a surprise if Miro himself hadn't posted "See you Friday" with someone here saying that it's him as best man and posting it up. Regardless, I'll give AEW credit for keeping it a secret because they don't control his social media. And sure, I can agree that promo had plenty of intensity. Content was pretty shitty talking about Twitch and WWE though.
> 
> How did it get heat on Kip? Kip looked like when your local indy brings in a "name" and the "name" is a step above everyone else and they're clearly in awe of the "name". Kip didn't look an equal it looked like AEW brought in a real star to pretend to be mates with their local guy. It's an indy staple right up there with "international wrestling star has been watching local wrestler and must wrestle them".
> 
> ...


Content was not shitty, content was appealing to his hardcore fans and listeners.

The segment got heat on Kip. You call it bad comedy, I call it a lower card guy in over-his head being a dick to a fan, and to a rookie. He also showed he's arrogant and he's arrogant because he got good "connections" such as Miro, a very popular wrestler who's also a gamer. That fat guy and Brian Pillman, he was a dick to them, while doing comedy, but he got booed, he got heat.

And lol, you admit that you were going to hate his debut anyways. Cool, so AEW shouldn't sign any talent that worked in WWE just because, even if they are popular, young, and better than most of the roster. Great logic there buddy. Miro is someone they can build on for years.


----------



## shininglizard2020 (Sep 10, 2020)

Almost definitely best signing of 2020. Feels the same when TNA signed Jeff Hardy last time. Felt so damn good.


----------



## Codyreigns (Jul 25, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I would give it credit for being a surprise if Miro himself hadn't posted "See you Friday" with someone here saying that it's him as best man and posting it up. Regardless, I'll give AEW credit for keeping it a secret because they don't control his social media. And sure, I can agree that promo had plenty of intensity. Content was pretty shitty talking about Twitch and WWE though.
> 
> How did it get heat on Kip? Kip looked like when your local indy brings in a "name" and the "name" is a step above everyone else and they're clearly in awe of the "name". Kip didn't look an equal it looked like AEW brought in a real star to pretend to be mates with their local guy. It's an indy staple right up there with "international wrestling star has been watching local wrestler and must wrestle them".
> 
> ...


This is a very fair point, despite others just blatantly covering their eyes from seeing sense. The debut was awful, simple as - no beating around the bush.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome debut! I wish I had caught it live. I'm so glad that Miro is in AEW, that just took their mid-card to another level for sure. It was already really good, but now with Miro that opens up so many possibilities. The guy is already over as shit in AEW, as we knew he would be. He got over on his own TWICE in WWE and Vince pulled the plug both times, I'm sure he will actually be allowed to stay over and succeed within AEW. The guy is really passionate about wrestling and character work so it's nice to see those chains broken. He looked refreshed and had a different energy last night, just like every other WWE guy that has come over has. Happy for him.

I liked the segment with Kip as well. I'm not as hard on Kip as others may be, the guy is actually a great talent, he has just been booked on the jobber end. Pairing him with Miro for the time being is fine by me. I'm sure they will have great chemistry together.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Content was not shitty, content was appealing to his hardcore fans and listeners.
> 
> The segment got heat on Kip. You call it bad comedy, I call it a lower card guy in over-his head being a dick to a fan, and to a rookie. He also showed he's arrogant and he's arrogant because he got good "connections" such as Miro, a very popular wrestler who's also a gamer. That fat guy and Brian Pillman, he was a dick to them, while doing comedy, but he got booed, he got heat.
> 
> And lol, you admit that you were going to hate his debut anyways. Cool, so AEW shouldn't sign any talent that worked in WWE just because, even if they are popular, young, and better than most of the roster. Great logic there buddy. Miro is someone they can build on for years.


Okay, I'll take your word that the content is meant to appeal to his hardcore fans and listeners. You're on national television, how many of those hardcore Rusev fans and listeners were watching? Under 10% I guarantee, appeal to the majority not the minority.

Nah, on the discord I have with some members here I laid out how AEW should've done it. Not so much against him debuting just think it could've been so much more effective if AEW didn't have close to 40 ex WWE employees running around already.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It felt like he turned up in AEW in the exact same low card comedy spot he was stuck in, in WWE.

Not digging the blonde hair either.

I still have high hopes. Rusev has shown great potential in the past but he wasn't a McMahon pet so he wasn't allowed to be successful in WWE. This debut just didn't exactly start things off very well for him.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

It's odd that guys like Brodie, matt hardy and cardona got better debuts but an actual legit future main event guy like miro gets a half assed debut and that's with a crowd as well? 

Could they really not come up with something a little better like having Jericho and hager beat down janela/kiss after the match and miro bursting down to the ring which may seem random but no more so than him debuting as kip's best man and he could have maybe got in a feud with Jericho and hager with him picking hobbs as his tag partner which would have also been a great rub for hobbs. 

Or maybe they could have had him team up with darby as a surprise tag partner against starks and cage and got into a feud with cage which would be a pretty awesome feud if done right.

If for whatever odd reason they really thought he must be apart of kip's marriage ceremony then surely any booker with some fucking sense of logic would have built up kip's relevance in aew with at least a few weeks of featuring him on the main roster in respectable mid card program rather than lazily throwing this angle together within just 5 days.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> If for whatever odd reason they really thought he must be apart of kip's marriage ceremony then surely any booker with some fucking sense of logic would have built up kip's relevance in aew with at least a few weeks of featuring him on the main roster in respectable mid card program rather than lazily throwing this angle together within just 5 days.


You'd think so but this is AEW and as I've said countless times they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

He looks awesome. Should be an interesting ride.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, on the discord I have with some members here I laid out how AEW should've done it. Not so much against him debuting just think it could've been so much more effective if *AEW didn't have close to 40 ex WWE employees running around already.*


You're picking at straws here, man. AEW has 14 (maybe 15 with Miro now), actual wrestlers, from WW; if you include Taz, Jake and JR, that's 17/18. The AEW roster is 75 wrestlers, if I counted correctly. That's not including ones showing up on Dark either.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

1. I am happy for Miro he got a contract.
2. To bad, he is just another guy who was in WWE for 10years and if I read ...



TheGreatBanana said:


> Honestly one of the best acquisitions. WWE did Rusev wrong, he should’ve been a main event guy.


... then I have to say: without WWE most of you wouldn`t even know him. Therefore TK signed him. For WWE, Rusev was obvisouly sucked dry. We will see if they really push him in AEW or if they just recycle him for midcard stuff.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> You're picking at straws here, man. AEW has 14 (maybe 15 with Miro now), actual wrestlers, from WW; if you include Taz, Jake and JR, that's 17/18. The AEW roster is 75 wrestlers, if I counted correctly. That's not including ones showing up on Dark either.


Staff/wrestlers in AEW that were once under WWE main roster/WWE developmental contracts:

Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Brian Cage (Developmental only), Brodie Lee, Cash Wheeler, Chris Jericho, Cody, Colt Cabana, Dasha Gonzalez, Dax Harwood, Dustin Rhodes, Frankie Kazarian (Developmental only), Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Kenny Omega (Developmental only), Lance Archer, Leva Bates (Development only), Luchasaurus (Developmental only), Matt Cardona, Matt Hardy, Mike Chioda, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Shawn Spears, Tay Conti (Development only), Taz, Tony Schiavone, Trent, Tully Blanchard, Vickie Guerrero

Total: 35

Not including Dean Malenko and Jerry Lynn who don't appear on screen or inactive talent such as Awesome Kong and Earl Hebner. If you want to count them it's a total of 39. This isn't counting guests over the past few months either such as Eric Bischoff, Shaul Guerrero, Wendy Richter, Ricky Morton, Robert Gibson, Cameron, Rachael Ellering etc.

It's not only the sheer amount of them though it's also how they're used. Take a look at some of these facts:

Fact #1: On the last PPV there was a WWE guy in 7/9 matches.

Fact #2: There has been a non WWE wrestler in ever PPV and TV main event since February.

Fact #3: Every singles AEW Champion has been in the WWE and held the equivalent in WWE. For example Moxley has held the AEW and WWE Titles as has Jericho. Brodie Lee is a former WWE Intercontinental Champion and current TNT Champion, Cody is also a former WWE Intercontinental Champion and former TNT Champion. Even FTR join this prestigious crew now having been former WWE Tag Team Champions.

It comes across as WWE Lite...


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Staff/wrestlers in AEW that were once under WWE main roster/WWE developmental contracts:
> 
> Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Brian Cage (Developmental only), Brodie Lee, Cash Wheeler, Chris Jericho, Cody, Colt Cabana, Dasha Gonzalez, Dax Harwood, Dustin Rhodes, Frankie Kazarian (Developmental only), Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Kenny Omega (Developmental only), Lance Archer, Leva Bates (Development only), Luchasaurus (Developmental only), Matt Cardona, Matt Hardy, Mike Chioda, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Shawn Spears, Tay Conti (Development only), Taz, Tony Schiavone, Trent, Tully Blanchard, Vickie Guerrero
> 
> ...


To you. To the majority of AEW fans it comes off as free agents coming to our team. You just hate AEW.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I liked the way that Miro made his debut, being Kips "Best Man". Miro didn't come to my mind to be in that spot.

With that said, Kip better hope that Miro doesn't stick around him or else he will be overshadowed even more (more than just Penelope). I guess that Miro would be his ticket to being used on Dynamite.

The blonde hair is weird. Other than that i'm glad that Miro is "All Elite". Great grab by Tony.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Staff/wrestlers in AEW that were once under WWE main roster/WWE developmental contracts:
> 
> Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Brian Cage (Developmental only), Brodie Lee, Cash Wheeler, Chris Jericho, Cody, Colt Cabana, Dasha Gonzalez, Dax Harwood, Dustin Rhodes, Frankie Kazarian (Developmental only), Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Kenny Omega (Developmental only), Lance Archer, Leva Bates (Development only), Luchasaurus (Developmental only), Matt Cardona, Matt Hardy, Mike Chioda, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Shawn Spears, Tay Conti (Development only), Taz, Tony Schiavone, Trent, Tully Blanchard, Vickie Guerrero
> 
> ...


You forget that damn doctor from the WWE aswell. Imagine my horror, that a company with a show broadcast internationally would have a lot of talent/staff from the company that has monopolised the entire industry for 20+ years. It's shocking. This company which has been running roughly a year having staff from a company that know how to operate in the big leagues. It's just so WWE lite. They need to be more indiefied I think.

They need to hire more independent staff/talent who've never worked on an international level. That'll work really well I'm sure.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Or could it be, that they want to establish a pecking order for their talent. A pecking order which happens to include a lot of ex WWE talent. In order to give some semblance of structure to their show, and some semblance of structure and hierarchy for their homegrown non-WWE talent to work up. I've never seen structure as a bad thing.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Or could it be, that they want to establish a pecking order. A pecking order which happens to include a lot of ex WWE talent. In order to give some semblance of structure to their show, and some semblance of structure for their homegrown non-WWE talent to work up. I've never seen structure as a bad thing.


You mean someday when MJF beats Mox or Jericho it will be mean more than if he had beaten Omega or Cody? Shocking


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> You mean someday when MJF beats Mox or Jericho it will be mean more than if he had beaten Omega or Cody? Shocking


Exactly! I mean, it would've been far better to have Omega and other indie stars on top from day one. I reckon that would've worked far better.

I cannot believe how impatient some people can be. The company hasn't even been around officially for a year in terms of on TV. It's unfortunate perhaps, but the most known talent generally come from the WWE in one shape or form. You can't just push indie talent from day one if there are no established names to go against. You need to build and establish your pecking order before you let your homegrown/indie talent climb to the top with the exception of one or two.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> To you. To the majority of AEW fans it comes off as free agents coming to our team. You just hate AEW.


If you say so.



Freezer Geezer said:


> You forget that damn doctor from the WWE aswell. Imagine my horror, that a company with a show broadcast internationally would have a lot of talent/staff from the company that has monopolised the entire industry for 20+ years. It's shocking. This company which has been running roughly a year having staff from a company that know how to operate in the big leagues. It's just so WWE lite. They need to be more indiefied I think.
> 
> They need to hire more independent staff/talent who've never worked on an international level. That'll work really well I'm sure.


Not sure how many times I can repeat this point. Sign the best top tier WWE guys and create your own stars under them so that in 5 years you have 10 stars all built up and viewed as "AEW guys".

Nobody is saying don't hire ANY WWE guys just that 40 is too many.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you have a lower/mid card comprising entirely unknown or barely known talent. That'll work really well I'm sure. 🤷 I still don't really see what your point is. Why you would care that they're ex WWE guys I'm not sure. As long as they're presented differently and given an opportunity to perform without the magical "glass ceiling" hindering them, why would it matter? They think there is value in the majority of the wrestlers they've picked up. That's not really for me or you to be concerned about quite frankly. WWE lite in your eyes or not. It's about what value they can bring to the show. 

One example, Matt Hardy. "Washed up old ex WWE guy". Too some perhaps. To me, he's a veteran who has been there, seen it, done it. A lower card without talent like Dustin, Matt, Brodie Lee etc to work with and learn from is one that would fail long term imo. What they are doing for the most part is of very little concern. I'd be more concerned if they were regularly hiring Hogan/Nash/Flair type characters and booking them as their top stars. Until they start regularly putting the title on washed up has beens over that talented up and comer. I won't be worried and they will get the benefit of the doubt from me. All the wrestlers acquired thus far offer something to AEW in one capacity or another.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, I'll take your word that the content is meant to appeal to his hardcore fans and listeners. You're on national television, *how many of those hardcore Rusev fans and listeners were watching? Under 10% I guarantee, appeal to the majority not the minority.*
> 
> Nah, on the discord I have with some members here I laid out how AEW should've done it. Not so much against him debuting just think it could've been so much more effective if AEW didn't have close to 40 ex WWE employees running around already.


So what?
Most of AEW's audience are going to be fans of him, the live audience popped. The majority are going to focus on what I told you on, the surprise, his intensity, and how he's a popular guy yet friends with a douche like Kip.
Kind of like MJF/Cody at the begining. And there's no harm throwing a bone there to your hardcore fans.

The *minority actually* are people like you, who aren't going to support his debut no matter, and who don't like the fact he mentioned WWE. When most people watching either don't care for his past, or if they do and care like us, then most of those remaining AEW fans are A-OK taking shots at WWE.
Just because things don;t go exactly 100% like you want, doesn't mean it's not good.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Staff/wrestlers in AEW that were once under WWE main roster/WWE developmental contracts:
> 
> Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Brian Cage (Developmental only), Brodie Lee, Cash Wheeler, Chris Jericho, Cody, Colt Cabana, Dasha Gonzalez, Dax Harwood, Dustin Rhodes, Frankie Kazarian (Developmental only), Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Kenny Omega (Developmental only), Lance Archer, Leva Bates (Development only), Luchasaurus (Developmental only), Matt Cardona, Matt Hardy, Mike Chioda, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Shawn Spears, Tay Conti (Development only), Taz, Tony Schiavone, Trent, Tully Blanchard, Vickie Guerrero
> 
> ...


Fact #4: Chip has a crazy definition of "WWE guy" so ya'll don't need to take his ass serious 
It's pretty much this crazy reach mentality that exposed you as the AEW hater you are.

You can add Ricky Starks





How about you go watch all the RAWs and SD, if any AEW wrestler appeared as a kid during a show, you have to include them as well as former WWE guys! have to!!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

It's important for what is a fledgling, start up company to have experienced pros to lean on for advice. Having them only on top won't help to improve the talent you do have. Working with a Dustin or Matt Hardy will benefit these lads more than just wrestling other indie lads on the undercard. They're building up the whole hierarchy with experience across the whole show. It's going to work out amazingly in two years in my view when you have that platform for your Page's, Wardlow's and MJF's to build from. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> So you have a lower/mid card comprising entirely unknown or barely known talent. That'll work really well I'm sure. 🤷 I still don't really see what your point is. Why you would care that they're ex WWE guys I'm not sure. As long as they're presented differently and given an opportunity to perform without the magical "glass ceiling" hindering them, why would it matter? They think there is value in the majority of the wrestlers they've picked up. That's not really for me or you to be concerned about quite frankly. WWE lite in your eyes or not. It's about what value they can bring to the show.


You can have 2-3 guys from the WWE with name value in the midcard. So for example, if I was running a wrestling company right now in the United States with a big budget I'd probably go with:

3-4 former WWE upper midcard/main event stars to fill my main event scene.

1-2 former WWE women's competitors to hep build my women's division.

2 former WWE guys for the midcard.

2 former WWE staff members to help add to the show.

The reason I care is because of the perception. Someone said it either in this thread or another one but if you hire all the ex WWE stars up then it makes AEW look lower level and the place where the guys who WWE don't want go.

Of course we know differently but the general person does not.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Short term contract so guessing they don't have long term plans for him.

Either he is very good.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kip was hilarious in that entire segment.

I like the debut, not everyone needs to come in and be hot shot into a top program. This gives Kip something to do, and some of the best stuff Rusev did in the WWE was comedy bits like with Rusev Day, we have enough brutes in Archer, Brodie etc.

Miro can be more than just a brute and I'll give the pairing with Kip a shot and I don't think he should just ruin the wedding.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

You coul write an entire book about how WWE screwed up Rusev over and over and over and over and over again. Hopefully AEW doesn't make the same mistake.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> I'll be in the minority an say that was a horrible debut. His mic skills were eh, he's dressed down and referencing a company that he shouldnt be referencing in the middle of an angle that nobody's paying attention to. If there was a worst way to introduce him , I cant think of it.
> 
> That being said, hell of a pick up, I do look forward to seeing him go in the ring.


Apparently the threads he was wearing were actually extremely expensive. Like his shirt was an actual Gucci that costs $650










Gucci - Disney x Gucci T-shirt


Men




www.gucci.com


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can have 2-3 guys from the WWE with name value in the midcard. So for example, if I was running a wrestling company right now in the United States with a big budget I'd probably go with:
> 
> 3-4 former WWE upper midcard/main event stars to fill my main event scene.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying but I just don't really agree to be honest. 🤷

Look at the talent in the last year they've begun to establish as time has gone on through working with ex WWE guys. MJF the first one who comes to mind in terms of being pushed and viewed as a top of the card guy. He's worked with Cody and Mox so far. He now feels like he belongs in the same sentence. That is why you have an abundance of talent from the WWE in the beginning.

Guevara has been around Jericho since almost day one. I would be amazed if anybody thought Guevara was going to be a huge star a year or so ago. Potentially perhaps, but he really has come on leaps and bounds the past year. And that is largely through association with a massive ex WWE star. Even his work with Matt Hardy has been beneficial for him with the exception of all out. He's only gained from his involvement with these guys.

How about Darby Allin? Mixed it up with Cody and Mox. He's barely ever won any meaningful matches yet, but he is now in the mix. He is a much more established act for having mixed with these guys.

Orange Cassidy? Not my cup of tea. But another one that is now established on the show. Big merch mover apparently. Put over by Jericho (wrongly in my view) but people cannot say that these ex WWE guys are there purely for the benefit of themselves. They have either helped with establishing these guys when they were previously unknown/not very popular or already put them over. Which is what you need. The hierarchy is establishing itself, for Allin/Guevara/Wardlow and others to eventually climb up going over ex WWE talent. And also making better use of underutilised and talented WWE guys alongside it to supplement the roster. They really are in a healthy position and I don't see much reason to complain.

Watch Kip Sabian get a decent rub from working with Miro too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> So what?
> Most of AEW's audience are going to be fans of him, the live audience popped. The majority are going to focus on what I told you on, the surprise, his intensity, and how he's a popular guy yet friends with a douche like Kip.
> Kind of like MJF/Cody at the begining. And there's no harm throwing a bone there to your hardcore fans.
> 
> ...


I only count guys who have signed WWE contracts. If you want to count one off job matches or extras work on WWE TV the number is actually even higher.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I get what you're saying but I just don't really agree to be honest. 🤷
> 
> Look at the talent in the last year they've begun to establish as time has gone on through working with ex WWE guys. MJF the first one who comes to mind in terms of being pushed and viewed as a top of the card guy. He's worked with Cody and Mox so far. He now feels like he belongs in the same sentence. That is why you have an abundance of talent from the WWE in the beginning.
> 
> ...


All the guys you've listed apart from Orange Cassidy have never beaten a big name former WWE guy. MJF lost to Mox (First defeat ever), Guevara just lost to a 45 year old Matt Hardy, Darby has lost to Cody like five times.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All the guys you've listed apart from Orange Cassidy have never beaten a big name former WWE guy. MJF lost to Mox (First defeat ever), Guevara just lost to a 45 year old Matt Hardy, Darby has lost to Cody like five times.


Their time will come. You have to establish your pecking order in that first year. Jericho comes in, wrecking everyone. He's now began the process of putting others over. He's elevated Cassidy already. MJF did not need to beat Mox to get a rub. He is established. Guevara has cemented a place in the lower/mid card through involvement with people like the elite and Matt. When he finally gets a singles run he'll be better off for the experience in the first place. Darby has lost, but it's similar to Jeff Hardy booking in the early 2000's. You're not establishing him through wins. You're establishing him through being willing to be a crazy bastard who does things with reckless abandon. Losses have not hurt him at all.

Honestly, we're still not even a year in. These guys will start climbing up the card in the next year or two. And the show will be better for them mixing it up in that first year helping to establish their names on the card.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Apparently the threads he was wearing were actually extremely expensive. Like his shirt was an actual Gucci that costs $650
> 
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.gucci.com/u...-men/disney-x-gucci-t-shirt-p-604176XJB6T9230[/URL]


bro was dripping in money

i called him the bulgarian drip god. those pants were gucci as well

the shoes were yeezys and the watch was probably something ridiculous like audemars piguet


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm surprised that Miro is going to be the best man because Sabian is a lower mid-carder as stated. I think the only way this will make sense is if Miro turns on Sabian at the wedding or it will just drag Miro down.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> bro was dripping in money
> 
> i called him the bulgarian drip god. those pants were gucci as well
> 
> the shoes were yeezys and the watch was probably something ridiculous like audemars piguet


It's funny because you could probably buy a similar looking outfit at Walmart for a total of $50 lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304070025654022144


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304070025654022144


fire every single one of them. they used to work for someone else !


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Guys like Ryder and Hardy should never be pushed but sadly both will.

Brodie and now Rusev are examples of under utitlised talent with so much to offer who deserve the limelight.

Lets hope Rusev or now Miro thrives in AEW and become a star if he has plans to be there long term.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Staff/wrestlers in AEW that were once under WWE main roster/WWE developmental contracts:
> 
> Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Brian Cage (Developmental only), Brodie Lee, Cash Wheeler, Chris Jericho, Cody, Colt Cabana, Dasha Gonzalez, Dax Harwood, Dustin Rhodes, Frankie Kazarian (Developmental only), Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Kenny Omega (Developmental only), Lance Archer, Leva Bates (Development only), Luchasaurus (Developmental only), Matt Cardona, Matt Hardy, Mike Chioda, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Shawn Spears, Tay Conti (Development only), Taz, Tony Schiavone, Trent, Tully Blanchard, Vickie Guerrero
> 
> ...


Counting developmental talent or talent that was only there for 1-2 years while making their name somewhere else is picking at straws, like I said, man. No one would argue that Omega in an Ex-WWE talent, nor would they say that for Cabana, Archer, Kazarian, Brian Cage, Trent, etc.

I didn't count refs, announcers, or coaches, however I will now since you did.
There's no way I'm counting people like Bucks, Kenny, etc. as Ex-WWE talent since they were barely even in the company to begin with, so excluding those from the count, there's a total of:

Wresters: 14
Announcers/Coaches/Refs/etc: 11

A total of 25 out of 75. 

Fact #1: It was actually 3/9, but yes, they're using the talent that they have. Should they never use their Ex-WWE wrestlers?

FTR are easily one of the best tag teams they have and are in a major storyline
The battle royal featured pretty much everyone so can't blame them
Mox is the biggest person in the company alongside Jericho, they have to use him
Jericho is the same
Hardy could've been left out (not with the story they're telling, but one can argue not to do said story)
DO vs Family could've been on Dynamite since it was a throwaway match, but they did a good job at making Cabana look as if he doesn't belong
Basically, they're using them for a reason, not because they're Ex-WWE (though I'm sure that helps entice them).

Fact #2: I don't know what you're getting at with this one, can you explain it? Wouldn't the fact that a non-WWE guy being used be a good thing?

Fact #3: Down there v

World Title: Who should be world champ in Mox's place? MJF? He's not even close to ready. Hangman is going to be champ within the next 12 months, or at least should be depending on how they play out the Omega turn. 

TNT Title: Cody was a decent choice for the first champ as he's the main reason they're on TNT (the name, brand, etc.), he's also good at promoting the company, even if he says stupid shit some times. Brodie NEEDED to win the title, they booked themselves into a corner. Whether he needed to be in that position is arguable, yes, but that's how it went. I love Dark Order and loved Brodie back when he was Luke, so I'm enjoying his time in the spotlight. I personally would've also loved someone like Archer, Cage (as opposed to the dumb FTW Title), Darby or MJF.

Tag Titles: FTR was the only logical choice to win the titles.

I get that having Ex-WWE wrestlers as the titleholders can look bad on paper, but if they're delivering whilst you're also building up your homegrown/outside talent, what's the issue? You seem like you expect AEW to never use the talent to their full potential.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Apparently the threads he was wearing were actually extremely expensive. Like his shirt was an actual Gucci that costs $650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By dressed down I mean not emphasizing his physique.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

You can mostly blame Lana for the bleached blonde hair. Why??









Lana reacts to Rusev's AEW debut on Dynamite


Lana reacted to Rusev's AEW debut with epic three tweets. She deleted two of then, but we took the screenshots. Rusev debuted on the latest episode of AEW Dynamite as Miro.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304070025654022144


Now do the real data and talk about the percentage of wrestlers that come from somewhere else for aew as well. Using the shit they highlighted, MJF isnt even an aew original.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Now do the real data and talk about the percentage of wrestlers that come from somewhere else for aew as well. Using the shit they highlighted, MJF isnt even an aew original.


Because no one seems to care that MJF used to wrestle at MLW. 

The argument in general is fucking stupid. 

How on earth would people have survived watching in the 80s or 90s if they complained about where a wrestler used to wrestle?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought the delivery of his last line was amazing.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

At first I didn't even recognize Miro and his new look threw me off. He needs to stop wearing the goofy shirts, though, because it's like he doesn't want himself to be taken seriously. First the Donald Duck shirt in WWE and now the Mickey Mouse shirt in AEW.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't like when wrestlers need to talk about their past employers especially on their debut to me it comes off as petty and whiny and the blonde hair is weird but other than that I'm optimistic.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Good, now stop signing everyone. The roster is stacked.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

They still need more quality in the womens division which is still average. 

Rosa, Tessa, taya could help the division in a big way.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't understand the ex-WWE "issue" that some of you have. I really don't. (Insert name here) WWE talent is fired, released, expired contract, quits, exploring outside the business options, etc. then where are they, honestly and realistically, going to go? With CV-19 still being a threat around the world (and foreseeable future), those choices, become even more distinct. Whether they've made the personal choice to stay in the US because of CV-19, or they've chosen to only wrestle in the US, regardless of their own CV-19 beliefs, there is only four viable options, outside of WWE. Right now, with the current CV-19 pandemic, indie wrestling is pretty much a thing of the past. For those that are choosing to run local events now, are going to find out pretty fast, that there's too much inherent risk/reward to be found in the end.

In the US, you've got AEW, ROH, MLW and Impact. AEW has national and international TV exposure, the others do not. AEW has tremendous marketing power within the WarnerMedia family, the others do not. AEW has the money to acquire bigger-name talent, the others do not. AEW has brought true competition to WWE, the others do not. AEW has a stable and viable "home" to produce TV on a weekly basis, the others do not. AEW has, by default, turned a profit in it's earnings, the others do not/cannot/will not/have not.

If you still want to wrestle, still want to be on TV, still want to make a decent salary and a company that is willing to give you a second chance with an offer to be with that company, the choice is no more obvious, than it is, with AEW.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Problem isnt signing ex WWE stars but the right ones.

Ryder and Hardy are obvious ones that serve no purpose.

Whereas Brodie and Miro have been and could be really good for AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

omaroo said:


> They still need more quality in the womens division which is still average.
> 
> Rosa, Tessa, taya could help the division in a big way.


Don't forget Tenille...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Apparently the threads he was wearing were actually extremely expensive. Like his shirt was an actual Gucci that costs $650
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow like what the actual fuck? 650 for that shirt? it probably cost less than 10 bucks to make


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Garty said:


> I don't understand the ex-WWE "issue" that some of you have. I really don't. (Insert name here) WWE talent is fired, released, expired contract, quits, exploring outside the business options, etc. then where are they, honestly and realistically, going to go? With CV-19 still being a threat around the world (and foreseeable future), those choices, become even more distinct. Whether they've made the personal choice to stay in the US because of CV-19, or they've chosen to only wrestle in the US, regardless of their own CV-19 beliefs, there is only four viable options, outside of WWE. Right now, with the current CV-19 pandemic, indie wrestling is pretty much a thing of the past. For those that are choosing to run local events now, are going to find out pretty fast, that there's too much inherent risk/reward to be found in the end.


I counted four time Covid-19 now. If that is the reason for AEW to hire these fired talents, then it is the wrong reason. They should hire good people and there are wrestlers outside WWE, which are also affected by Covid, like you said yourself.
Also ... sorry to say that, but you brought that theme up ... it is more risky for BOTH companies, if a married couple (one person at each company) works in BOTH companies. It is stupid with Miro and CJ, also it is stupid with Shawn and Cassie, also it is stupid with Britt & her guy, etc. If that virus gets transferred over one of these couple, the complete TV wrestling industry is done.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't forget Tenille...


What about her? She's pretty average, imo.

Her short stints in Impact and ROH were nothing special.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Perfect signing, perfect timing now that they have a few in the crowd, but the circumstances are just wrong. Also, what's up with his hair? I hope he murders Kip Sabian and has a serious run as the guy has all of the talent to be a main event player - whether it be in AEW or WWE.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

The whole of appearance like the blonde hair is odd.

But guess he wants to change things up.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Mero is a good addition to AEW, they needed bigger guys.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Thinking of all the potential good feuds he could have in aew, I realize he has never had a match against brodie, jericho, hager or cody.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Upstart474 said:


> Mero is a good addition to AEW, they needed bigger guys.


They need guys with character,and miro perfectly fits the bill, he is a nataural and wanted to be that way as a performer..not the typical foreign heel in his first push..


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> Thinking of all the potential good feuds he could have in aew, I realize he has never had a match against brodie, jericho, hager or cody.


Lol miro never had a match with hager?...Seriously this is the only way hager can be relevant outside of aew title chases


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

reamstyles said:


> Lol miro never had a match with hager?...Seriously this is the only way hager can be relevant outside of aew title chases


You got to remember miro was a heel for a long time on wwe and hager was a heel during that same period and left wwe by the time rusev was a face.

Think it would be good hoss vs hoss, hopefully aew if fully aware of him never facing these guys I've listed and makes sure when they do face off it's in a meaningful program


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Counting developmental talent or talent that was only there for 1-2 years while making their name somewhere else is picking at straws, like I said, man. No one would argue that Omega in an Ex-WWE talent, nor would they say that for Cabana, Archer, Kazarian, Brian Cage, Trent, etc.
> 
> I didn't count refs, announcers, or coaches, however I will now since you did.
> There's no way I'm counting people like Bucks, Kenny, etc. as Ex-WWE talent since they were barely even in the company to begin with, so excluding those from the count, there's a total of:
> ...


Oh so now NXT counts as developmental?


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Miro/Rusev is best presented as a hoss/monster, yet he comes down to the ring in his Mickey Mouse pyjamas, debuts into an undercard angle talking about being a big gamer on twitch amongst the usual "Vince held me down" mumblings.

Almost on the Shockmaster scale of debuts!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Picture this: a big storyline with many AEW stars involved, a tag team main event and it's toward the end, there's a huge brawl, one side is winning and Miro appears, steals the show and evens things out and make the other side wins!

Instead we got: platinum hair goof being a best man at a wedding.

Yep. AEW knows how to use talent.


----------



## Codyreigns (Jul 25, 2020)

AEW don't know how to book debuts, period. To a casual, after that dreadful debut segment, would come across as a whiny gaming nerd who likes to splash around at Disney world, errrrr what!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Picture this: a big storylines with many AEW stars involved, a tag team main event and it's toward the end, there's a huge brawl, one side is winning and Miro appears, steals the show and evens things out and make the other side wins!
> 
> Instead we got: platinum hair goof being a best man at a wedding.
> 
> Yep. AEW knows how to use talent.


Another armchair quarterback thinking he can do better.......this is all we need.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Another armchair quarterback thinking he can do better.......this is all we need.


I can do better, I just wrote it in my post based on shows I saw that had actual heat. It's not brain surgery. You should present a new Top talent during an exciting moment not with a mid carder in a stupid angle. It's just logic, bro.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Loved the fact he debuted. I also get they don't really need to insert him into the main event right away - so I don't hate what they did. Eventually I think he'd be a great option to take the TNT Title off of Brodie Lee (some point next year if Brodie Lee gets the reign he should). In meantime he can do his stuff with Kip and establish his character in the company.


Keep Brodie Lee champion for a bit in a reign of terror but yeah I agree Miro would be the one to defeat him


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mediocre WWE retread. Only has value as a comedy gimmick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Considering the comments he recently made about Meltzer, this could mean trouble in paradise


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol the generic foreign heel is already the flooring for miro, why gamble on your real side andd ee what happens later on...the reason he left e is for him to have his freedom to built is own brand persona and get away with the foreign heel persona


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Oh so now NXT counts as developmental?


It always has? Again, like I said, being in WWE for a year or two but making your name somewhere else doesn't make me consider them as Ex-WWE. 
For example: If one spent 1 year in NXT/FCW/etc. but spent 5 in NJPW making their name, they're ex-NJPW as that's where they came from.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Take Lana too while you're at it she's a waste in WWE.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Twisted Blissfit said:


> Take Lana too while you're at it she's a waste in WWE.


in wwe wasnt needed


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> It always has? Again, like I said, being in WWE for a year or two but making your name somewhere else doesn't make me consider them as Ex-WWE.
> For example: If one spent 1 year in NXT/FCW/etc. but spent 5 in NJPW making their name, they're ex-NJPW as that's where they came from.


I was being a smart ass. A lot of the AEW super fans will deny it's developmental anymore because it makes beating them seem like an actual achievement. I don't care how many ex-WWE stars come in, as long as they're not claiming it as a win unless it's someone who WWE wanted.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hopefully they play it very slow with him
No need to rush at all
I wouldn't even in ring debut him for another 4 weeks at least


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Hopefully they play it very slow with him
> No need to rush at all
> I wouldn't even in ring debut him for another 4 weeks at least


Hopefully it's not a repeat of swagger where they wait so long for him to have a match that no one cares when it happens.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

reyfan said:


> Hopefully it's not a repeat of swagger where they wait so long for him to have a match that no one cares when it happens.


Hager sucks. I have never watched Miro wrestle a full match but if he sucks as bad as Hager does then I hope they keep him out of the ring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Considering the comments he recently made about Meltzer, this could mean trouble in paradise


What did he say?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What did he say?


He said Meltzer would "burn in hell" for his lies, among other things:

Ex-WWE Star Rusev Shoots On Dave Meltzer For "Bullsh*t Lies"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> He said Meltzer would "burn in hell" for his lies, among other things:
> 
> Ex-WWE Star Rusev Shoots On Dave Meltzer For "Bullsh*t Lies"


Fuck that's a tad excessive lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

EmbassyForever said:


> What about her? She's pretty average, imo.
> 
> Her short stints in Impact and ROH were nothing special.


Average compared to who? If she walked into AEW right now she'd be without question the best female on the roster and it wouldn't even be close.

Impact she hasn't had the chance to really get going yet. She had only been there for a few months before the pandemic prevented her from returning.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Another armchair quarterback thinking he can do better.......this is all we need.


But his idea IS better. That's the difference.

The former high school QB is often wrong but the post isn't wrong. Why would you have a big star from your competition that looks like he could maul 99% of the roster debut as the best man for a lower midcard comedy character in a comedy segment?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Miro's debut could have been better. He debuted as the best man of Kip Sabian heading into a wedding angle. Surprised many are not upset by this. I hope this is a temporary thing and he moves on to bigger and better things.

My conspiracy theorist in me says they are told to do these "FED BAD" promos because their fans will always eat them up. It annoys me too, I get some may feel slighted and want to air out but I rather hear how they'll kick ass in one company over I was treated badly.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Average compared to who? If she walked into AEW right now she'd be without question the best female on the roster and it wouldn't even be close.
> 
> Impact she hasn't had the chance to really get going yet. She had only been there for a few months before the pandemic prevented her from returning.
> 
> ...


Its already been gone over.

Instead of hot shotting him they are doing something different with him.Kip really is engaged to Penelope the wedding thing is just a play at that horrible storyline rusev had in WWE with lashley and lana.

Whether you like it or not is whatevs people are very excited about his debut.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So he debuted 2 days ago and he now has 1,300,000 views on YouTube.

In comparison, over the last 5 months only 9 videos have more views (Jericho has been in 6 of those).

He's definitely garnered interest.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Erik. said:


> So he debuted 2 days ago and he now has 1,300,000 views on YouTube.
> 
> In comparison, over the last 5 months only 9 videos have more views (Jericho has been in 6 of those).
> 
> He's definitely garnered interest.


Rusev/Miro's popularity has never been questioned. Dude was even over during the cuck Lashley storyline. He is in fact one of the biggest stars AEW has right now, in terms of popularity with fans


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

llj said:


> Rusev/Miro's popularity has never been questioned. Dude was even over during the cuck Lashley storyline. He is in fact one of the biggest stars AEW has right now, in terms of popularity with fans


I can only imagine the pop he'd have got in front of a packed Dynamite crowd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It was a fucking horrible debut, first of all he makes his big surprise debut as the best man to a jobber for his comedy wedding, so they're fucking up with him right off the bat, second of all he looked like a fucking idiot, bleached his hair, and was wearing a girly looking Mickey Mouse shirt and sweatpants, did he get fashion advice from Omega or something?

Then he proceeded to cut the standard cliche bitter ex wwe guy promo shooting on WWE, very original.....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> It was a fucking horrible debut, first of all he makes his big surprise debut as the best man to a jobber for his comedy wedding, so they're fucking up with him right off the bat, second of all he looked like a fucking idiot, bleached his hair, and was wearing a girly looking Mickey Mouse shirt and sweatpants, did he get fashion advice from Omega or something?
> 
> Then he proceeded to cut the standard cliche bitter ex wwe guy promo shooting on WWE, very original.....


Don't forget his twitch!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Don't forget his twitch!


https://clips.twitch.tv/SteamyWiseWolverineWTRuck lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> It was a fucking horrible debut, first of all he makes his big surprise debut as the best man to a jobber for his comedy wedding, so they're fucking up with him right off the bat, second of all he looked like a fucking idiot, bleached his hair, and was wearing a girly looking Mickey Mouse shirt and sweatpants, did he get fashion advice from Omega or something?
> 
> Then he proceeded to cut the standard cliche bitter ex wwe guy promo shooting on WWE, very original.....


I mean who the fuck thought this was a good idea? I thought TK liked WCW. I have never seen them do crap like this. They were introducing guys in a major way always. Even Bryan Freaking Adams/Crush, he came out from the crowd, teased being friends with Bret Hart then held him while the nWo attacked him. Even Bryan Adams was better introduced than Miro/Rusev.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I mean who the fuck thought this was a good idea? I thought TK liked WCW. I have never seen them do crap like this. They were introducing guys in a major way always. Even Bryan Freaking Adams/Crush, he came out from the crowd, teased being friends with Bret Hart then held him while the nWo attacked him. Even Bryan Adams was better introduced than Miro/Rusev.


Imagine Scott Hall debuting as the best man for Disco Inferno's wedding.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lheurch said:


> Imagine Scott Hall debuting as the best man for Disco Inferno's wedding.


Yeah thats pretty much the equivalent to this.

And him mentioning his twitch gaming channel was also fucking awful, he couldn't have came off anymore like a fucking lame geek if he tried, and who in the fucking hell let him walk out there in a white and pink Mickey Mouse shirt?

If it was me in charge i'd have had him come out in an expensive suit, and cut a promo essentially saying he's arrived in AEW and is here to destroy motherfuckers and win championships, thats all it had to be and it would've been a thousand times better. Instead he walks out looking like a geek in a Mickey Mouse shirt and sweatpants promoting his gaming channel. 

I just don't even have words for how bad that debut was holy shit, i thought Matt Sydal's debut at All Out was fucking bad but this shit with Miro topped it easily, cause at least with Sydal it was genuinely an accident, this shit with Rusev/Miro was planned.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Its already been gone over.
> 
> Instead of hot shotting him they are doing something different with him.Kip really is engaged to Penelope the wedding thing is just a play at that horrible storyline rusev had in WWE with lashley and lana.
> 
> Whether you like it or not is whatevs people are very excited about his debut.


Ahhh so it's another lame shot at the WWE. Cool cool.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats pretty much the equivalent to this.
> 
> And him mentioning his twitch gaming channel was also fucking awful, he couldn't have came off anymore like a fucking lame geek if he tried, and who in the fucking hell let him walk out there in a white and pink Mickey Mouse shirt?
> 
> ...


We crap on WWE(and for good reason) but it's another guy they did things better with. When Rusev came in he was fantastic, an intimidating beast. Strong and agile, the perfect wrestling machine. They fucked up afterwards(like they usually do) but the initial presentation was perfect. He didn't have yellow hair, a pink shirt ready to the best man in a fictional wedding with a jobber.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

From reports he has only signed a one-year deal, maybe because he does not trust management anymore to sign a long-term deal. AEW likely doesn´t want to make another huge financial commitment during these times either. So this is basically a tryout for both sides. Do we get along? How much creative input do we give him? How over is he? That might also be part of the reason, they do not make him the focal point immediately. 

Though it´s also possible they just wanted to establish his new (nick)name and transition into a top level feud very quickly. All you need is the self-absorbed MJF, the Spanish God Sammy or Drunk Hangman come onto Penelope, and Miro is involved with some of AEW´s brightest young talent. Miro is a natural babyface through and through. One of the very few these days. So we have no clue, who´ll play the weddingcrasher heel yet.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I won't act like I'm crazy about the idea of pairing him with Kip who been a complete afterthought on TV for the most part.

But, AEW has made the mistake of pushing guys too fast only to have those guys lose really fast. So them starting small with Rusev might be a better way to go. And as good as Rusev is in the ring, his biggest strengths is his comedic abilities. So I think you could get some funny stuff out of this pairing before Miro eventually moves on to something bigger.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> It's funny because you could probably buy a similar looking outfit at Walmart for a total of $50 lol


Some people prefer quality material over plastic clothing


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

one thing I really like about AEW is that it gives me solid proof that a lot of wrestlers in WWE were completely overrated by fans. Vince and the WWE creative would always get blamed because wrestlers didnt know how to cut promos or had shitty gimmicks but then they go to AEW and its the same shit. Miro is not a good name for a pro wrestler, the debut sucked, he looked goofy and the promo sucked too. same with other wrestlers. Cody is like Jeff Jarrett. midcard wrestler at best in WWE but then in AEW he books himself as a top guy. ridiculous.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Schwartzxz said:


> one thing I really like about AEW is that it gives me solid proof that a lot of wrestlers in WWE were completely overrated by fans. Vince and the WWE creative would always get blamed because wrestlers didnt know how to cut promos or had shitty gimmicks* but then they go to AEW and its the same shit. Miro is not a good name for a pro wrestler, the debut sucked, he looked goofy and the promo sucked too*. same with other wrestlers. Cody is like Jeff Jarrett. midcard wrestler at best in WWE but then in AEW he books himself as a top guy. ridiculous.


The things you can deduct from a three minute appearance are truly amazing. Should change your username to Nostraschwartzuz.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not liking the fake blonde hair and the silly mickie shirt is killing him. He should be a monster


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> We crap on WWE(and for good reason) but it's another guy they did things better with. When Rusev came in he was fantastic, an intimidating beast. Strong and agile, the perfect wrestling machine. They fucked up afterwards(like they usually do) but the initial presentation was perfect. He didn't have yellow hair, a pink shirt ready to the best man in a fictional wedding with a jobber.


Tons of people shit on rusev for being just another foreign heel to garner some USA chants lol.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> The things you can deduct from a three minute appearance are truly amazing. Should change your username to Nostraschwartzuz.


But he is not completely wrong. You could hear him stumbling some words and the just went to the WWE bashing and being actually angry (never take your real life issues to work, unprofessional). Of course the AEW cats will praise him no matter what, but I can assure you he will not be much better than in WWE. He will get a better chance to show his ability, but what you saw from Rusev in WWE will be what you will see from Miro in AEW. Same wrestling, same ok promo but what then? He just changed his foreign heel gimmick against a US gamer with money gimmick. This will get stale the same way he was stale in WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its crazy if you go to youtube and see how Rusev was in his debut up toward now, what a difference. He looks totally different.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

fabi1982 said:


> But he is not completely wrong. You could hear him stumbling some words and the just went to the WWE bashing and being actually angry (never take your real life issues to work, unprofessional). Of course the AEW cats will praise him no matter what, but I can assure you he will not be much better than in WWE. He will get a better chance to show his ability, but what you saw from Rusev in WWE will be what you will see from Miro in AEW. Same wrestling, same ok promo but what then? He just changed his foreign heel gimmick against a US gamer with money gimmick. This will get stale the same way he was stale in WWE.


Miro has the same natural charisma that every huge babyface needs to have these days. That´s why he´s landed Lana, which probably confuses Vince to no end, cause he does not get it.

Nothing is more important than being genuine, being accepted as real and a good person by the fans. That´s what made Becky Lynch a superstar. That´s what made Daniel Bryan a superstar. That´s what made Dean Ambrose a superstar. Heck that´s what made Miz a superstar and got him(and Maryse) cheered over Cena (and Bella) at WM as the supposed heel team. Ultimately it´s not his great mic skills, his booking or any of his in-ring work. No, it´s that he seems to be a genuine down to earth good dude. Those will always get over.

That´s why 1.5M people already watched Miro´s debut video on YT. That´s why Miro has a following on Twitch and why he´ll always connect with the fans no matter how dumb the idea or the storyline.

Getting worked up over his name. It´s his real name. Workplace issues with a former employer. Something 99% of adult will experience in their life. Dressing like he wants to and not portraying something he is not. That´s being relateable....AGAIN.

Isn´t that what WWE stans always complain about? Scripted promos and the inability to inject their own personalities into promos and characters?

You could see he was genuinely upset about his time in WWE and you could see he was genuinely happy to be in AEW. And from that point of view it was a perfect honest real promo. Who cares he stumbled over one or two words. It doesn´t have to be perfect. Perfection is boring. It has to have passion and emotion. Cesaro´s biggest problem is that he cannot transport humour, emotions and passion into English as his 2nd language, because he has a different personality.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro has more charisma than any top babyface currently in the WWE. In general, AEW is building a roster that is more charismatic and compelling than WWE's.

Of course, part of that is down to WWE's obsession with scripting everything down to the last detail, stripping wrestlers of any personality and individuality.

But Miro looks, talks and walks like a star.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Miro has more charisma than any top babyface currently in the WWE. In general, AEW is building a roster that is more charismatic and compelling than WWE's.


I dunno man, I'm no WWE fan but I think I'd take AJ Styles over Chris Jericho or Seth Rollins over Pockets.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Miro has potential to be a huge star in AEW if he doesn't self sabotage. He looked like a complete schlub in that debut segment. Really poor start.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Miro has the same natural charisma that every huge babyface needs to have these days. That´s why he´s landed Lana, which probably confuses Vince to no end, cause he does not get it.
> 
> Nothing is more important than being genuine, being accepted as real and a good person by the fans. That´s what made Becky Lynch a superstar. That´s what made Daniel Bryan a superstar. That´s what made Dean Ambrose a superstar. Heck that´s what made Miz a superstar and got him(and Maryse) cheered over Cena (and Bella) at WM as the supposed heel team. Ultimately it´s not his great mic skills, his booking or any of his in-ring work. No, it´s that he seems to be a genuine down to earth good dude. Those will always get over.
> 
> ...


But whats his personality? Being a gamer/geek? Does this was what made Rock, Austin, Foley, Hogan into genuine beloved guys? I always liked Rusev/Miro, but he is not as great as you all make him. Sorry, but he doesnt have it (at least for me). Honestly the person he portays now is similar to what made Zack Ryder famous and we saw the limited potential, you can only go so far being genuinely nice and all. I wish him all the best and that he will be happy, but look, he was cheered over Cena at both WMs because the audience hated Cena, fuck with this idea you should also say RVD was a genuine babyface because he was cheered over Cena in the ballroom. Rusev was always liked by fans because he was downplayed in WWE, but that doesnt mean he will be great or make a difference. And all this bridges burning will fire back in a couple years, mark my words. He could be a champ in WWE again but after this he will be dancing with Jericho in WWE in 5 years


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted






“Join the dark order”
“Oh boy here we go” 💀 

I love hearing about how AEWs wrestlers and staff are so empowered and it sounds like a well knit team. Companies thrive or die based on team cohesion and positivity, which sounds like what AEW has based on Miros video.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> “I think it’s great to have him. We had discussed having Miro come in a few months earlier when he was released. The only thing all of us were thinking was, ‘we just have to think of a spot for him.’ We need to find a place where you’re not just going to bring him in and have him hanging around. I think it’s perfect, “The Best Man” thing, it’s not just a one-shot deal. It’s a gimmick. He’s “The Best Man.” He’s the best man at everything it’ll almost be like a Mr. Perfect thing.”


The Best Man is going to be Mr. Perfect like in that he's the _best man_ for everything. That's something I guess.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

My man's looking juicy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> My man's looking juicy


1000 points for looking like a main eventer here.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Nothing is more important than being genuine, being accepted as real and a good person by the fans. That´s what made Becky Lynch a superstar.


Lynch is part of Steph's contrived feminist/woke agenda. That's far from "genuine". She also failed to be the next "the man" (aka FOTC). So let's stop pretending she's the Rock.

Now, Rusev was genuinely over and liked by the audience. He just didn't have the machine behind him. Vince, HHH and Steph seem to hate people who have the natural charisma to get over on their own.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

I do think Miro has upside, but the idea that he's a better babyface than anyone in WWE is laughable. I am also going out on a limb that Becky's merch did much better than his.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Swindle said:


> I do think Miro has upside, but the idea that he's a better babyface than anyone in WWE is laughable. I am also going out on a limb that Becky's merch did much better than his.


Probably because more was produced.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Probably because more was produced.


Ahhh...so the evil Vince McMahon willingly turned down people who were looking to buy Rusev merchandise because of some personal agenda that overruled money.

Maybe just maybe Rusev isn't as amazing as he's made out to be? Not that he isn't good but it's quickly become another Brodie Lee moment where everyone on the board says he's the best ever.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ahhh...so the evil Vince McMahon willingly turned down people who were looking to buy Rusev merchandise because of some personal agenda that overruled money.
> 
> Maybe just maybe Rusev isn't as amazing as he's made out to be? Not that he isn't good but it's quickly become another Brodie Lee moment where everyone on the board says he's the best ever.


It’s what rusev said
And he loves Vince he’s said it many times on his twitch. So no personal agenda from him


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> It’s what rusev said
> And he loves Vince he’s said it many times on his twitch. So no personal agenda from him


In that case Rusev is paranoid.

He says he loves Vince but he also was talking about shattering glass ceilings on TV a week ago.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> In that case Rusev is paranoid.
> 
> He says he loves Vince but he also was talking about shattering glass ceilings on TV a week ago.


There’s no reason to not believe Russo. Many Fans who attend events have said that the merch stands is full of the top pushed stars, such as Cena, Reigns and Becky Lynch. Many complain on socials about not bring able to get Fiend, Rusev, Balor etc merch. It’s also well known and common knowledge that most merch moved is from live events. You’re just being contradictory to be contradictory, haha.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> There’s no reason to not believe Russo.


You've said it, bro.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hermann said:


> You've said it, bro.
> View attachment 90998


lmaoo just realised


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Happy he's in AEW. A great asset to the roster. Now do I love the Kip pairing? Eh, can't say I do. But, maybe they want to try something different than the Cage, Brodie, Archer method which is debuting them hot and then stalling their momentum. I'll give this some leash.


The Kip pairing is good for now, something I like about AEW is how they find something for each character despite not being for a belt.. AEW does a good job with that and they dont discriminate, I am really starting to hate WWE in that regard btw


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Theres a reason he was given foreign monster brute gimmick because the dude cant cut a promo and has zero charisma or personality. Its almost like Vince can peg these guys limits and knows where in the card their ceiling is.


----------

